# Sewaty feet problems



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

You're wearing some sort of smartwool athletic socks, right? No need for thick socks, thin is good, and wicking material is good. My feet sweat some days too...

Maybe bring a couple pairs and change socks at lunch?!?


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

poutanen said:


> You're wearing some sort of smartwool athletic socks, right? No need for thick socks, thin is good, and wicking material is good. My feet sweat some days too...
> 
> Maybe bring a couple pairs and change socks at lunch?!?


 Yes on the smartwool, was thinking the same thing on multiple pairs, just figured I'd check the alternatives


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

try and find a super-thin liner sock made from silk or polypro to wear inside your smartwools first.

dress socks can work well. the liner helps more with wicking and also helps a ton with the slipping.

the other thing is if you're on the end of the size range, size down... IE;


ADULT SOCKS (shoe size reference)
Sizes US Men US Women Euro UK
Small 3-5.5 4-6.5 34-37 2-4.5
Medium 6-8.5 7-9.5 38-41 5-7.5
Large 9-11.5 10-12.5 42-45 8-10.5
X Large 12-14.5 N/A 46-49 11-13.5

if you're a size 9/9.5/10 get mediums

another trick for hotspots and blisters is duct tape or moleskin on your skin covering the affected area


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> try and find a super-thin liner sock made from silk or polypro to wear inside your smartwools first.
> 
> dress socks can work well. the liner helps more with wicking and also helps a ton with the slipping.
> 
> ...


Gonna try the liner, then replacements, then tape....thanks


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

also have always done thin wicking liners


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> also have always done thin wicking liners


Work well?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yes...wicking liners and thin phd smartwool socks. I'd rather have my foot slip due to liners than to rub and get blisters. However foot doesn't slip when the boot inner laces are locked down.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm with you on the blisters' I have a set of liners I got as a gift so will definitely try them on my Spring Break trip.
Locking down the inner boot is still more art than science for me when balancing numbness and response, getting it down though. Really hope Salomon starts making the synapse wide in a boa next year
Thanks


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

only thing with liners is that they act as a stench sieve


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

CassMT said:


> only thing with liners is that they act as a stench sieve


Well of all the foot issues I experience snowboarding, stank is at the bottom, thats what the garage is for plus the dog seems fascinated. I bookmarked some of the great boot mod threads here and plan to experiment in the summer. Don't want to risk screwing up what I have: it ain't perfect but it's light years beyond what I used to deal with, I got some serious Fred Flinstone feet


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

polypro anything will stink, silk will act more like wool and not stink as bad.. the fact that the polypro will be inside merino wool will mitigate most of any smell.

letting your boots hang out overnight in sub-zero temps will also kill most/all of the bacteria (the cause of the smell)


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> polypro anything will stink, silk will act more like wool and not stink as bad.. the fact that the polypro will be inside merino wool will mitigate most of any smell.
> 
> letting your boots hang out overnight in sub-zero temps will also kill most/all of the bacteria (the cause of the smell)


Thanks as well, though I am looking forward to higher than zero temps in April, I know I'm a wuss...maybe in the freezer next to the ice cream...yeah


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

You need "technical socks." A good pair of boots will keep your feet warm. I never wear thick socks...a nice thin pair of tech socks will keep your feet plenty warm.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had no stank foot/boot. Have at least 2+ pair liners and socks to switch out if riding consecutive days. And room temp air flow...take the footbed and boot liners out of the boot shell and let them dry at room temp with airflow. At the end of the season I do an enzyme stank eater treatment with NcNett's mirzyme and let dry....see in the boot faq sticky section.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Sewaty Feet…is that a district in South Africa?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> letting your boots hang out overnight in sub-zero temps will also kill most/all of the bacteria (the cause of the smell)


Yeah it's funny, I'm usually too lazy to bring my gear in at night, so it sits in the back of the SUV and freezes. I always wondered why it didn't smell, but heard this year it's due to the cold.

Warm boot driers give the stinky bits the temps they want to thrive in, combine that with moisture and it's STANK! I've heard that better boot driers are ones that move cool-room temp air through the boots at a higher speed...


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I've had no stank foot/boot. Have at least 2+ pair liners and socks to switch out if riding consecutive days. And room temp air flow...take the footbed and boot liners out of the boot shell and let them dry at room temp with airflow. At the end of the season I do an enzyme stank eater treatment with NcNett's mirzyme and let dry....see in the boot faq sticky section.


Saw that sticky awesome info, thanks


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> Sewaty Feet…is that a district in South Africa?


I know, I know, couldn't figure out how to edit the title. Worst part? I'm a teacher:dunno:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

AgingPunk said:


> I know, I know, couldn't figure out how to edit the title. Worst part? I'm a teacher:dunno:


My whole family is teachers!  There's NO way they're always right!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

poutanen said:


> My whole family is teachers!  There's NO way they're always right!


hahah...Mrs is a teacher...ya right.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

We may not always be right, but we're never wrong


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

AgingPunk said:


> *Never been right*, but we're never wrong


fix for ya...jerry garcia


----------



## Truck240 (Dec 11, 2013)

You could try spraying your bare feet with an antiperspirant aerosol like Arrid Extra Dry.
The spray smells but I've done this before putting on my socks & found it to be simple & effective.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Truck240 said:


> You could try spraying your bare feet with an antiperspirant aerosol like Arrid Extra Dry.
> The spray smells but I've done this before putting on my socks & found it to be simple & effective.


Will defintely try this, thanks


----------

